# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά >  ανάκτηση

## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σε σε μνημη SD φωτογραφικής  μηχανής μπορούν να επανέλθουν  τα διαγραφέντα αρχεία  (φωτογραφίες) :Cursing:

----------


## giannhsb

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53869

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=49887

----------


## leosedf

Εκτός απο δίσκους υπάρχουν και προγράμματα για μνήμες USB και κάρτες αν ψάξεις.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

1)κανεις διαγραφη την καρτα χωρις να γραψεις τιποτε αλλο
2)εγω δουλευω το RESCUEPRO που ειναι προγραμμα της sandisk

αλλα να γνωριζεις οτι δεν θα μπορεις να επαναφερεις ολα τα αρχεια σου

----------

